# Can anyone recommend penny loafers with a high vamp, wide toe box and narrow heel?



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

All I want in the world is to be able to wear loafers. I have a number of things working against me, however. I have essentially no arch, my feet are very wide, I have a narrow heel, and I have a small hole in my left ankle.

I've largely been relegated to wearing lace up shoes (ideally ones that accomodate orthotics, although some AE's are supportive enough on their own). Most loafers are impossible for me to walk in because my heels fly out when I walk.

I've tried the Alden LHS and AE Patriots, which have wide toe boxes and narrow heels, but they have a low vamp, so it still doesn't work.

I also tried the new AE Scottsdale, which has a higher vamp than the Patriot, but the heel is wide and my foot just flies out when I walk.

Are there any loafers out there with a really narrow heel and a high vamp that come in wide sizes? I can live without the orthotic support if they have a cork midsole and have some built in support.


----------



## JeffTL (Aug 7, 2012)

There's a penny loafer version of the Ecco Birmingham, which takes orthotics and presumably is like most Eccos in that it has a large toe box and is fitted to the heel. Eccos don't last as long as Allen Edmonds, but they are quite comfortable and should fit your feet well based on the description you've given. No cork, but they can take a decent orthotic like a Lynco or even a custom one. Just be aware that your size will probably be quite different (I'm 11.5 in AE, Rockport, New Balance, LL Bean, really just about everything, but a 44 in Ecco which is equivalent to a 10.5 or so, because I am a B), so you should probably get fitted in a store if possible.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried Hitchcock (https://www.wideshoes.com/catalog.cfm?page=street-and-dress_dress-moccasins_sebago-loafers)? I have similar issues, only with a very wide foot, high arch and high instep - not sure if this would serve your narrow heel or not. Still, you could check to see if these Sebagos' would take orthotic inserts. I'd love to upgrade my loafers (I now have Bass Larsons), but to date these are the only ones that fit my width - I haven't tried the Sebagos but with 5E and 6E widths these will probably be my next option.

Good luck, Matt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a dumb question, but could you stick heel pads into something like the Scottsdale? I've had good luck killing heel slip with those, but your issue might be bigger than mine.

Have you looked at the Alden Cape Cod line? They go up to EEE.

When I was a little kid, I got kicked out of penny loafers by an orthopedist and told to wear corrective insoles. I know that feel.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is a dumb question, but could you stick heel pads into something like the Scottsdale? I've had good luck killing heel slip with those, but your issue might be bigger than mine.
> 
> Have you looked at the Alden Cape Cod line? They go up to EEE.
> 
> When I was a little kid, I got kicked out of penny loafers by an orthopedist and told to wear corrective insoles. I know that feel.


I can never get heel grips to stay in the shoe for more that two wearings, which drives me nuts. What brand do you use? Maybe There is something better out there than the ones they give me at the AE store.

I've been eying the Alden Cape Code line. Any idea what those fit like? I don't think there is a store in Baltimore that sells them, so it might be tough to try them on before buying them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I have that problem with the foam rubber adhesive kind, but I thrifted a barely-worn pair of Weejuns that had some kind of neoprene thing stuck in, maybe by a cobbler. My left foot is about a size smaller than my right (8-8.5 L vs. 8.5-9 R), so I pulled it out of the right shoe. I've no idea where it came from, but if I wanted another, I'd probably go to a cobbler and ask them what it was.

I've never tried the Alden Cape Cods, so I'm really not sure. Somebody on here (Topsider?) bought some Dexter 1957 bit loafers (made in the same factory) and reported they ran large enough that he exchanged them for a size down, but other than that I'm not sure.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

L-feld said:


> All I want in the world is to be able to wear loafers. I have a number of things working against me, however. I have essentially no arch, my feet are very wide, I have a narrow heel, and I have a small hole in my left ankle.


If you have really narrow heels you need to switch to Italian loafers which usually have narrower heels. I won't even look at American or British loafers anymore for the reason they usually have wide fitting heels.


----------



## Dave Scoven (Mar 4, 2013)

I think AE Randolphs have a high vamp and are made on a last that gives them a narrow heel - correct?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

It looks like Rancourt will be coming out with a custom made option soon, which may or may not be of help to you. I have a similar problem, minus the hole in the ankle, I have a very wide forefoot and relatively narrow heel/ by comparison. Rancourt, as I suppose most shoemakers, constructs their shoes on a modified last. I inquired about getting some shoes made with a more narrow heel, however, Kyle advised getting shoes a size too small in the forefoot and having him stretch the fore foot at the shop. I basically wear an EE width, but got a pair of CXL loafers in a D width, had Kyle stretch them and they fit pretty well. I still need socks to keep them on though. I think CXL are really your best option, as they stretch so much. Even though I am a EE width, I still order CXL ranger mocs in an E width from Rancourt. The non CXL leather shoes are much harder to fit because they won't stretch as much. FYI a standard E width shoe comes with a C heel, a D with a B, etc. I think its basically very hard to construct a shoe with anymore of a stepdown than that. The alternative is learn to love the Rangermoc and move on.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Charles Saturn said:


> It looks like Rancourt will be coming out with a custom made option soon, which may or may not be of help to you. I have a similar problem, minus the hole in the ankle, I have a very wide forefoot and relatively narrow heel/ by comparison. Rancourt, as I suppose most shoemakers, constructs their shoes on a modified last. I inquired about getting some shoes made with a more narrow heel, however, Kyle advised getting shoes a size too small in the forefoot and having him stretch the fore foot at the shop. I basically wear an EE width, but got a pair of CXL loafers in a D width, had Kyle stretch them and they fit pretty well. I still need socks to keep them on though. I think CXL are really your best option, as they stretch so much. Even though I am a EE width, I still order CXL ranger mocs in an E width from Rancourt. The non CXL leather shoes are much harder to fit because they won't stretch as much. FYI a standard E width shoe comes with a C heel, a D with a B, etc. I think its basically very hard to construct a shoe with anymore of a stepdown than that. The alternative is learn to love the Rangermoc and move on.


It actually looks like I might go the route of getting smaller shoes and having them stretched. The local store that sells aldens and rancourts does shoe stretching and ordered me a few different loafers in 11e (I wear 11eee). Hopefully I will have something worked out this week.

I like ranger mocs for casual, but I really wanted a loafer because I feel like they can really be dressed up or dressed down unlike any other shoe. They are just so versatile.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I got the LHS. I bought them in 11e, which is too narrow for my foot, but the store will stretch the forefoot if they don't loosen up on their own. They also added a tongue pad, which cooled some of the heel slippage. 

I may eventually order a pair from Russell, but they have a 6 month backlog. These will have to do for now. 



In other news, I am very pleased with my experience at Loafers and Laces, for those of you in Baltimore who are looking to buy some Aldens. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Doctor Damage said:


> If you have really narrow heels you need to switch to Italian loafers which usually have narrower heels. I won't even look at American or British loafers anymore for the reason they usually have wide fitting heels.


Sorry to necro my own thread, but after two years of screwing around with various loafers, I have found that you are 110% correct. The best fitting loafers I have found are the Ferragamo Raffaele in the wide width.

I would really like to find some dark tan/walnut loafers, but I'm not seeing anything from Ferragamo that I really like.

Do you have any experience with Gravati? I am really tempted by these: https://www.berenshoes.com/gravati-davenport-loafer-brown-deerskin/p/GV0083_BRN_DR/


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Charles Saturn said:


> It looks like Rancourt will be coming out with a custom made option soon, which may or may not be of help to you. I have a similar problem, minus the hole in the ankle, I have a very wide forefoot and relatively narrow heel/ by comparison. Rancourt, as I suppose most shoemakers, constructs their shoes on a modified last. I inquired about getting some shoes made with a more narrow heel, however, Kyle advised getting shoes a size too small in the forefoot and having him stretch the fore foot at the shop. I basically wear an EE width, but got a pair of CXL loafers in a D width, had Kyle stretch them and they fit pretty well. I still need socks to keep them on though. I think CXL are really your best option, as they stretch so much. Even though I am a EE width, I still order CXL ranger mocs in an E width from Rancourt. The non CXL leather shoes are much harder to fit because they won't stretch as much. FYI a standard E width shoe comes with a C heel, a D with a B, etc. I think its basically very hard to construct a shoe with anymore of a stepdown than that. The alternative is learn to love the Rangermoc and move on.


I also wanted to thank you for the great advice. I ended up getting a pair of rancourt penny loafers in 11e (I'm normally an 11ee or 11eee) in CXL and had them stretched a bit. They are very comfortable.

I would consider them for my next pair of loafers, but I want something that I can shine up (like the Gravati shoes I just posted), and I can't seem to get any kind of shine out of the No. 8 CXL.

Is stretching Rancourt's calfskin a lost cause?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I have four pairs of Russells. Two are moccasins, wonderful! A pair of full custom Cavaliers in French Calf, again they are sublime. A pair of Thula Thula boots,...They are the most comfortable boots or shoes I've ever worn. I'm very happy with my Russells.

But.

That being said The Cavaliers were sent back three times and the Thula Thula boots were sent back twice to get them to fit correctly. If you order from Russell you should be prepared for long waits and a high possibility of having to send them back to get a correct fit. I have been told by Russell that shoes are the most difficult to fit and it common for them to exchange them several times before a good fit is achieved.



L-feld said:


> Well, I got the LHS. I bought them in 11e, which is too narrow for my foot, but the store will stretch the forefoot if they don't loosen up on their own. They also added a tongue pad, which cooled some of the heel slippage.
> 
> I may eventually order a pair from Russell, but they have a 6 month backlog.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Glad that's all worked out. Walking is much more fun when it doesn't suck.

I don't know if the new Wildsmith has kept much more than the name of the founder, but their famous slippers were unlined and light enough that you might have got them to stick to your heel (and/or stretched the toe) a little better than normal.

If you are willing to spring for it and wait, Edward Green still makes that model-- called the Harrow. They sourced John Wildsmith while he was still selling shoes.


----------

